# Munster costume ideas?



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

i would hit the Goodwill and Thrift stores, they have great suits. You could just cut the pants off and hem them (or glue them.......haha, i glue everything cause i can't sew) for Eddies costume and don't forgot "Wolfie" LOL


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't forget Eddie's little doll


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

I have bought a bunch of suits but they are all too small (im 6'3" 215 pounds not fat but im a big guy). Herman wore more than one color suit didn't he? I think I remember seeing green, brown, black, and a dark blue/purple. It's hard to tell from the black and white show.

If I could ever find Eddies wolf wolf I would FREAK OUT with joy!!!!!!! Don't really know if I should try to make one. Any one know where I can find one?


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

So i've been looking for a toy/doll of eddies woof woof and I have found a few and they are
1 on ebay starting bid $19.99 (reserve not met) or buy it know $125 + $39.40 
2 on amazon for $179 + shipping
and another one on a munsters site for $1395 +$85 shipping!!!!!!!

The ones on ebay and amazon are ok but NOT for that price! and the one on the munster site is kinda cool (only 100 made) but who can afford that?!

Looks like a woof woof will be added to my props to make list.

If anyone finds one cheaper please let me know.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

We did this theme in 06, unfortunately Eddie was not able to come out of the kitchen cabinet, but here is
View attachment 11469
Lillie, Herman, Grandpa and Marylyn

Hermans head was made from a laundry detergent bottle and painted and he added wood blocks to his shoes. Lillie dress was a good find at an antique store here and I modified it


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

Great pic!


----------

